# September ECLSTS



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I know it is still a little while away, but I thought I would see who all is going to ECLSTS on september 25 and 26.
Brittany


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there as usual. Will you have a new Billy with you?


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

No I will not have a new Billy because I ordered an AML K4 and so I had to sacrifice my billy for it.


----------



## 2footdrive (Jun 4, 2009)

No I will not have a new Billy because I ordered an AML K4 and so I had to sacrifice my billy for it 

I hate when that happens!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there on Friday. 

Mike


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany - you can run any of my engines. So fear not, you will have something to run. John


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

John, 
thank you very much I appreciate it. 
Brittany


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem! See you there.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all 
As a newly-minted live steamer, who do I need to speak to about running my locomotive at the ECLSTS? I'm a member of the SPGRS, and the Pa Live Steamers. Do I go through one of them? Or is there someone at ECLSTS I need to contact? Thanks. 
Dr. J


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. J,
Welcome to a lot of fun !!!
Just show up, put your name on the board for a specific time for the inside or outside track - and run. Follow the few rules we have and you'll be fine. If you have a small locomotive, there will be a few guys running on the small track. Big locomotives and standard gauge run on the big track. You can contact me if you like, and I'll try to 'splain it. I'll be there all day both days.

I forgot to mention that the tracks belong to Mike Moore and the Aikenbak Live Steamers, so whatever he says, goes. It's through his hard work and generosity that ECLSTS steamups are a success.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Dr J, 
I would just like to say welcome to the world of live steam but Carl has pretty much summed everything else up 
Brittany


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Carl and Brittany 
I'll be there, & look forward to meeting both of you. So far, my roster is limited to one Roundhouse Forney, gauged for 45 mm, manually controlled. So I guess I'll be on the small track this time around! 
Jim Coplan (aka Dr. J)


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Dr.J, 
you said that you are a member of the pa live steamers will you be there this Saturday at the labor day meet I'll ne there Saturday so maybe I'll see you then 
Brittany


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Brittany 
Yes, I'll be there part of Friday, and all day Saturday. Looking forward to meeting you. 
Jim Coplan (Dr. J)


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Brittany
I was glad to have a chance to meet you, even though i was so busy running around that I only got to talk with you for about two seconds. It was my very first time running my engine, and I was like a little kid!
I'm pretty sure I'll be in York (its always annoying how far the drive turns out to be....about half an hour longer than I want). I'll look for you again there.
Best wishes
Jim Coplan (aka Dr. J)


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Jim,
Glad that you had a good time at the meet. It was nice meeting you aswell. I will look for you at ECLSTS aswell.
Brittany


----------

